# "Τα σπάω"



## Alexandra (Apr 20, 2008)

Με καινούρια έννοια, όμως. Την είδα πρώτη φορά χθες σε επιστολή στους Schooligans. Καταλαβαίνω περίπου τι σημαίνει, αλλά ας με διαφωτίσουν οι νεότεροι, παρακαλώ:


----------



## Elena (Apr 20, 2008)

*:)*

*σκίζω*
Παλιός όρος που αντικαταστάθηκε από τους *τα σπέρνω *και *τα σπάω * - είμαι πολύ άτομο, τα πάω πολυ καλά σε κάτι, νικάω κτλ..
- Θα σας σκίσουμε την Κυριακή, γαυράκια!
- Θα μας κάνετε τα τρία δύο, κωλοχανούμια...


http://www.slang.gr/lemma/show/skizo_133

Kαι *όχι*

*σπάω, τα*
Περνάω πολύ καλά, διασκεδάζω υπερβολικά. Από το σπάσιμο των πιάτων στα μπουζούκια που για κάποιους αποτελεί σημάδι διασκέδασης.
-Τόσο καιρό έβγαινα με την Μαρία και ξενέρωνα. Χτες βγήκα με τους φίλους και τα σπάσαμε! Ποτά, σφηνάκια, χορός, γκόμενες άλλες γνωρίσαμε, χαμός σου λέω! Στις 6 το πρωί γύρισα! Άλλο βέβαια που η Μαρία με περίμενε ξύπνια και τα άκουσα πρωινιάτικα.


http://www.slang.gr

(A case of... you rule... Ma'am :) στην επιστολή)


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 20, 2008)

Γι' αυτό ζήτησα τη βοήθεια της νεολαίας!


----------



## Porkcastle (Apr 20, 2008)

Re: "σπέρνω" (μιας και είναι εδώ):

Να διευκρινίσω μόνο ότι δεν είναι "τα σπέρνω", είναι σκέτο "σπέρνω".
_"Ο καινούριος δίσκος των -insert band- σπέρνει"_.

Και μια ενδιαφέρουσα -αν όχι ελαφρώς άχρηστη- πληροφορία:

Η έκφραση "σπέρνει", έτσι όπως τα ξέρω εγώ, είναι προϊόν rhyming slang. Από το "γ*μεί και δέρνει" ---> "σπέρνει".
Γίναμε και κόκνεϊ... :)

Edit: Τα τελευταία χρόνια συνηθίζεται το "γ" να γίνεται "μ" στην κακή λεξούλα. Επομένως, "μαμεί", "μάμησε" κλπ.


----------



## Elsa (Apr 20, 2008)

> Kαι όχι
> σπάω, τα
> Περνάω πολύ καλά, διασκεδάζω υπερβολικά.


ούτε 
*μου τη σπάει*: με εκνευρίζει, με ξενερώνει, μου τη δίνει, γίνεται σπαστικός. 
Αυτή την έννοια, που εγώ χρησιμοποιώ ευρέως, δεν την έχει το slang.gr . 
Έχει μια πιο ...εξειδικευμένη που μοιάζει λίγο.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 20, 2008)

Υπάρχει και το σπάσιμο άλλου "εξαρτήματος".


----------



## Elena (Apr 20, 2008)

Μα ναι! Της μέσης. (Στο σόι σας πετάτε στο χορό -δεν το συζητώ!) :)


----------



## Zazula (Apr 20, 2008)

Η έκφραση "τα σπάει" δεν είναι στην αποκλειστική χρήση της νεολαίας (define "νεολαία", please) - λέμε λ.χ. εδώ και χρόνια "το νέο Type-R τα σπάει", "το νέο βίντεο των Goin' Through τα σπάει" και άλλα τέτοια ανάλογα.
"τα σπάει" στο γκουγκλ
"τα σπάει" στο γιουτιούμπ


----------



## Lexoplast (Apr 20, 2008)

Porkcastle said:


> Η έκφραση "σπέρνει", έτσι όπως τα ξέρω εγώ, είναι προϊόν rhyming slang. Από το "γ*μεί και δέρνει" ---> "σπέρνει".


Εκ του σπέρματος δηλαδή;


----------



## Zazula (Apr 20, 2008)

Μάλλον, αφού (λογικά) ο συμφυρμός γaμεί και δέρνει θα έδινε "γδέρνει".


----------

